# Embroidery Software



## Gmen (Aug 28, 2006)

What is the most common used embroidery software!


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

Tajima DG/ML by Pulse and Wilcom ES are the most popular and have been around for a long time. Both have several levels of software depending on what you need. From full-digitizing to just lettering and basic editing.

Annette


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Compucon is another great one.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Anette and Steven are correct. I just want to add that when chossing what embroidery software to use, you also have to consider the recommendation of your embroidery machine vendor.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Not to be a pain by why would I consider the recommendation of the machine vendor? Many of them have business partnerships but other than that, they do not have any practical experience with the software. There is a very good article in this months impression magazine on digitizing software that points out that you should try the different softwares hands on (maybe at a trade show) to see what works best for you. That is excellent advice although not always practical due to time and distance involved. I would rather take the opinion of a bunch of digitizers over the embroidery machine seller any day!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, it's mainly for compatibility issues. And also, for example, if you have a machine with the capability to do boring and apply sequins, you don't want to buy a digitizing software which can't program those things.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would agree with the compatibility issue but all of the major digitizing software providers have those options with thier software.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I noted that CorelDrawings is getting popular nowadays, but I'm not sure if it has the capability to program sequin embroidery. Also, some new model Tajima machines can accomodate more than 1 color of sequins, and I'm not sure if some softwares other than the recommended DG/ML Pulse can properly do that. Lastly, some softwares can't be used to send designs directly, or network to multiple machines. Your machine vendor can tell you what softwares will work well on your network. I agree though that ease of use should be the number one factor in choosing the software, and digitizers are the best source of this information.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Not to be a pain by why would I consider the recommendation of the machine vendor? Many of them have business partnerships but other than that, they do not have any practical experience with the software. There is a very good article in this months impression magazine on digitizing software that points out that you should try the different softwares hands on (maybe at a trade show) to see what works best for you. That is excellent advice although not always practical due to time and distance involved. I would rather take the opinion of a bunch of digitizers over the embroidery machine seller any day!


Why would you not consider the recommendation of the vendor? I bought my machine and software from SWF and it came with 3 days of training as many times as I need it. You couldn't be more wrong about the "no practical experience" statement. The man that taught our software to us knew that program inside and out. He had obviously taken the time necessary to learn every aspect of that program. If you had the time to do the tradeshow thing, that would be a great idea, but most of us don't. Also, buy buying my software over Wilcom's, I saved thousands of dollars that my company could not have afforded to give up.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I do not dent that the individual teaching you knew the software very well but how was thier experience level at actually creating designs that run well vice just knowing how to punch it on the screen? Nothing can compare to the experience of a seasoned digitizer that has seen the difficult design due to placement or run conditions. I will conceded that sometimes you will get a better price buying a package deal but I would caution someone that uses that as thier deciding factor vs a better software program. In reality since very few manufacturers offer trial programs, there is little to no way to see how you like the program unless you go to a trade show and give them a test there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I do not dent that the individual teaching you knew the software very well but how was thier experience level at actually creating designs that run well vice just knowing how to punch it on the screen? Nothing can compare to the experience of a seasoned digitizer that has seen the difficult design due to placement or run conditions. I will conceded that sometimes you will get a better price buying a package deal but I would caution someone that uses that as thier deciding factor vs a better software program. In reality since very few manufacturers offer trial programs, there is little to no way to see how you like the program unless you go to a trade show and give them a test there. Just my 2 cents.


Actually, I was able to see his experience first hand. Someone that he worked with begged him to do a last minute design during our training so the second night he digitized the design and the 3rd day I saw it print flawlessly. He also used it as an example in our last class and explained to us all why and how he did what he did. He explained to us his reasons behind every approach he took and got us thinking about how and why we should do what we should do. I believe that he said that he was in his third year of digitizing/teaching and was very patient as there were lots of questions posed by our group.

You're absolutely correct in the try before you buy approach. If at all possible, it would be ideal for everyone to do this. Unfortunately, for a large percentile of us, it's just not feasible. The larger tradeshows are not nearby and for someone pinching pennies, it's not in the cards to spend $500 to $1000 to get a plane ticket, hotel room, rental car, meals, etc. It would be great to see more stops along the way and in more cities than the current list.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You say print but I think you mean stitch? It certainly sounds like you got one of the better programs but I think it is an exception rather than the norm. also you talked about the budget for the trade show but how much did it cost you to go out for training at the facility? I would guess it is a similar expense and if you had gotten sub standard training or found out the product was uneasy to use, you would be stuck at that point. It does sound like your situation is a good one and I hope that others have the same experience.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> You say print but I think you mean stitch? It certainly sounds like you got one of the better programs but I think it is an exception rather than the norm. also you talked about the budget for the trade show but how much did it cost you to go out for training at the facility? I would guess it is a similar expense and if you had gotten sub standard training or found out the product was uneasy to use, you would be stuck at that point. It does sound like your situation is a good one and I hope that others have the same experience.


Yes, you are correct, I should have said "sew out" rather than print. I think that all aspects that I have seen in my experiences with SWF have been on the exception, rather than the norm side. I highly recommend them to anyone. SWF EAST has a headquarters in New Jersey and one in Florida. They also have classes in other locations, just not as frequently, ie once a month versus every week. Luckily, they have a class in the Charlotte, NC area which was only 2 hours away from me. I drove my own car so gas was about $50, the room was about $120 for 2 nights, and my food was about $50 for the 3 days, since my hotel had a good setup for a continental breakfast. So all in all I spent about $250 bucks and the training came with the purchase of my machine.

As far as being stuck, I think that the problem is not in the software alone, but in the service that you get in all aspects of your purchase. If you get someone from the get go who acts only as a salesman and doesn't do a good job of answering your questions in the first place, chances are that you won't have any luck down the road. If I buy my machine from company 1, and my digitizing software from company 2, and company 1 can't tell me what's wrong with my machine if something happens, who cares what brand of software I have?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I went to a couple shows and looked at a couple machines. I almost bought a 1501C from SWF but my boss(my wife) pulled the plug at the last minute. I've now had my business up and running for more than a year and she can see all the embroidery jobs I'm getting with each screen printed job I get. 
 I'm back in the market so I'm curious what machines all of you use. I know and have seen the big name machines like Tajima and SWF. What would be a good starter machine I could get, but could eventually build on. I'll mainly do logo'd Polo's, button downs, Jackets and things like that. I don't plan on doing any elaborate digitizing. Mainly type and logo's.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> I went to a couple shows and looked at a couple machines. I almost bought a 1501C from SWF but my boss(my wife) pulled the plug at the last minute. I've now had my business up and running for more than a year and she can see all the embroidery jobs I'm getting with each screen printed job I get.
> I'm back in the market so I'm curious what machines all of you use. I know and have seen the big name machines like Tajima and SWF. What would be a good starter machine I could get, but could eventually build on. I'll mainly do logo'd Polo's, button downs, Jackets and things like that. I don't plan on doing any elaborate digitizing. Mainly type and logo's.


If you just want to have everything digitized including text, and don't plan on having a lot of detailed multi-color jobs, a single head 6 needle will be fine. Keep in mind however that if you get a job that's 7 or 8 or higher colors, for each item you print you'll have to program the needle settings for the first 6, sew, stop the machine, rethread the additional colors, reprogram the needle settings, hit start, sew the last colors, rethread the original colors, and start again. 

That's why I went with a 15 needle. I've only done a few designs over 6 colors but I've been able to do those jobs a lot quicker than if I'd only had a 6 needle. Then there's the issue of the larger work area. I added it to my purchase (1501T or "standard size") and have gotten several oddly size jobs: large sports equipment bags, golf bags, large blankets, etc., that were much easier to work with and manipulate than they would have been on the smaller machines.

I'm currently thinking about adding another smaller machine, to take with me to the local community market and different area shows, since my 550 pounder wouldn't be easy to take with me. It would definitely be nice to have an extra machine anyway for the handbags, other oneoffs, and to speed up production on larger jobs.

The difference between the 6 needle compact and the 15 needle standard size is about 5-6 grand so you'll definitely have to take your budget in mind. My next purchase will be a used smaller machine which I can get from SWF for about 7 or 8 grand.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Tim,
The six needle machines aren't nearly as complicated as you make them out to be. They are different animals in their own right. On the larger commercial machines, YOU program the needles. On the six needles, IT tells you where to put the colors and remembers each one. I do a smart color sort, which sews out all of the same colors(as long as the design allows it without messing up the order) and hit go. There is a line on the screen that tells you when and where to change threads and the needles can be ready to go while the machine is sewing. Not to mention the auto needle threader saves time If the design does require the color later in the design, it remembers where that color was at and does not require to be changed again. The bigger commercial machines have larger sewing areas and are needed for doing multiple larger color designs, but my six needle is quicker than my 15 on most designs. It really depends on what kind of embroidery you do more than anything. There really isn't much cost difference between them any more, just a lot easier to take to shows and they will do 90% of anything you ask of them. I know several shops who actually prefer them . Most of us have the fast frames for the oddly shaped items and they are a godsend. The limitations are mainly the smaller sewing areas(but I don't have many customers willing to spend what it would cost for those larger areas).

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Tim,
> The six needle machines aren't nearly as complicated as you make them out to be. They are different animals in their own right. On the larger commercial machines, YOU program the needles. On the six needles, IT tells you where to put the colors and remembers each one. I do a smart color sort, which sews out all of the same colors(as long as the design allows it without messing up the order) and hit go. There is a line on the screen that tells you when and where to change threads and the needles can be ready to go while the machine is sewing. Not to mention the auto needle threader saves time If the design does require the color later in the design, it remembers where that color was at and does not require to be changed again. The bigger commercial machines have larger sewing areas and are needed for doing multiple larger color designs, but my six needle is quicker than my 15 on most designs. It really depends on what kind of embroidery you do more than anything. There really isn't much cost difference between them any more, just a lot easier to take to shows and they will do 90% of anything you ask of them. I know several shops who actually prefer them . Most of us have the fast frames for the oddly shaped items and they are a godsend. The limitations are mainly the smaller sewing areas(but I don't have many customers willing to spend what it would cost for those larger areas).
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


Thanks for adding your view. I didn't realize they had simplified the process. I agree that the fast frames rock! I use them all of the time!


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey someone give me a digitizing program.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Grafical,
How much do you want to spend and what level do you need? They range from about $500 up to 20 grand

Jim

Embellishments in Thead


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

imeccentric said:


> Grafical,
> How much do you want to spend and what level do you need? They range from about $500 up to 20 grand
> 
> Jim
> ...


I think he told you how much he wanted to spend when he send, "someone give me a program"


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> I think he told you how much he wanted to spend when he send, "someone give me a program"


LOL, that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

hey jim how do u avoid the sticky adhesive backing that you have to use with fast frames? when i tried it a couple yrs back that was the most frustrating part for me was the thread would break.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

You can't avoid it, that's the only real downfall that I've seen. You just have to make sure that you clean your needles of any buildup after you use the fast frames. If your needles are sharp and free of buildup, there shouldn't be any breakage due to the ff. I use them all of the time.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jimmy,
Two ways to avoid the buildup. One is to spray the back of the stabilizer with a silicone spray(not wd40). As the needle comes back up through the stabilizer, it is basically coated with the silicone and the adhesive doesn't stick. The other way is to just use simple glue sticks with regular stabilizer. Put the glue around the frame and stick your regular stabilizer on it. I usually do a basting stitch so the sticky isn't a necessity. I also have painters tape around my frames so that I never have to clean the sticky off. Just peel the tape off and most of the work is done. OK, guys, if you're that technical about "give me a program" I'm sure somebody out there has one to "give the poor guy". I just "gave" an old one away with a machine I just sold. Surely some of you guys have one laying around too

Jim
Embellishments in Thread.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Tim, I'd buy the 15 needles/colors (not the 6 needles), coz if you go to trades, and do monograms and simple designs, the customers would want to choose the thread colors, and you want those 15 colors ready to sew, coz time is very important in a 1 to 3 day events/shows. You could tell the customers that "they can only choose from among the 15 colors already loaded in the machine".


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Tim, I'd buy the 15 needles/colors (not the 6 needles), coz if you go to trades, and do monograms and simple designs, the customers would want to choose the thread colors, and you want those 15 colors ready to sew, coz time is very important in a 1 to 3 day events/shows. You could tell the customers that "they can only choose from among the 15 colors already loaded in the machine".


I'm not looking into big shows, just something to tote down to the farmer's market/community market, and local festivals. But thanks anyway.


----------



## TC GLOBAL (Jul 5, 2007)

Wilcom is one of the best and easy to use


----------



## aboutpalm (Feb 1, 2008)

have you seen their new wilcom decostudio? WOW talk about easy!

Wilcom - DecoStudio


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

jim thats a good idea about the glue stick. do u charge more using those ff?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jimmy,
Nope, actually it's much faster and easier than using the regular frames. I prefer them for most projects. If you don't already own them, make sure to order from fast frames themselves. You can specify what sizes you want and they will even make custom sizes for you. I do very few small pockets, so I opted for mainly larger frames.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

good info in this thread!


----------



## JormiBoced (Jan 10, 2008)

We use Wilcom


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

who doesn't? hehe..  



JormiBoced said:


> We use Wilcom


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

could someone fill me in as to what is a fast frame? just an newbie askin here 
oh i i should mention i've been away a long time from this forum?
and if anyone give me their expe on thin t-shirt i use the wilcom at work as i can't buy it ever!!!
but im allow to use it at work when its not being used or in my free time lol.
well anyway i did my first embroidery on an thin t shirt and boy did it come out....crap!!!
what setting would any wilcom user set up at btw wilcom is attached to 3 12/heads barudan
any info or you can email ... [email protected] best regards


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

Fast Frames is a hoopless way to put your garment on the machine. Also allows for sewing on items that you couldn't hoop easily.

fastframes --> home


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

many thanks to everyone for the info
very helpfull indeed


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

My hubby does not use the comp much. He always finds ingeniuous ways of framing difficult items. This double sided sticky tape is his answer. Will have to come back to you on more. We have just embroidered about 50 sports bags all over, difficult and hard to load, but works fine.

Gemais


----------

